
Essay: Anatomy of the Deep State - olivermarks
https://billmoyers.com/2014/02/21/anatomy-of-the-deep-state/
======
olivermarks
Associated studio discussion between Lofgren and Moyers
[https://www.pbs.org/video/moyers-company-deep-state-
hiding-p...](https://www.pbs.org/video/moyers-company-deep-state-hiding-plain-
sight/)

